# Stock/Heavy Plastic/Holding Tanks/Tubs/Vats/Trough



## aeri (Sep 9, 2007)

whatever they call them...
such as http://www.pnaquaria.com/attachments/photo1_1002286_19342.jpg
and http://www.tufftubs.com/htdocs/plinoval.htm which were recently being sold on PN.

Where can I pick these up from? Several LFS and pool stores don't seem to know, home depot/sheridan gardens only suggest their preformed ponds, but I'm looking for a sturdy rectangular shape with no need for supports, and farms around here don't really have websites. Not sure where to start looking, nor can I find a consistent name to search with.


----------



## Dilettante (Oct 3, 2008)

there is a farm supply store in newmarket on leslie just south of davis dr. i forget whats its called but they have the big troughs used to water the animals. the ones i saw there are made of galvanised steal i think tho.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I have been asking too!

I know clarks Koi had them in their catalogue. As far as i know they are oval free standing tubs. 

Kat also told me that a feed place in aurora has them. If you PM and ask her she might know.

Hope that helps! I was looking into these myself for my turtles.


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

TSC Farm Supply carries them. I know there is one in Bowmanville but not sure where else they are located.


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

http://www.tscstores.com/pages/locations/allhome/storelocation-home.php


----------

